

Get Faster, More Affordable Cloud Applications With OS Virtualization Containers - ddispaltro
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/get-faster-more-affordable-cloud-applications-with-os-virtualization-containers/

======
ahaislip
Really shows what containers could mean for next-generation IaaS.

